# GPU-Z Support for 6770M



## ShogoXT (Aug 8, 2011)

New HP laptop with Sandy Bridge CPU integrated graphics + Radeon 6770M. 

The Radeon is selectable in GPU-Z and seems to show correct information, but bios information and saving does not seem to be working. I am unsure if its just 6770M or etc not supported or the Sandy Bridge GPU getting in the way. 

Also I recently changed the bios on the laptop to support fixed GPU changing. The Radeon doesnt even show up in GPU-Z when its on the Intel GPU. I assume it completely shuts off. 

EDIT: I believe the memory type should be GDDR5 as well.


----------



## sanjiv (Aug 17, 2011)

BUMP.... pls support BIOS dump in 6770m/6750m "HP" in the next GPUz

I get an error like the one stated above when i tried to read the BIOS of 6770m "HP DV6"


----------



## Mathragh (Aug 17, 2011)

I think bios reading isnt supported for most mobile graphics options, both my mobility 4650 and 5650 werent supported atleast.

Are you planning on editing the bios?

And yes, the 6770M should have GDDR5.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 17, 2011)

Knowing HP, they likely integrated the video BIOS inside the main system BIOS. This is true for my laptop and its integrated HD 4250 + Mobility HD 5650 setup.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 17, 2011)

Jstn7477 said:


> integrated the video BIOS inside the main system BIOS



that. if the gpu bios is integrated with the system bios when gpuz can't access it

does the notebook from the first post have multiple graphics gpus installed? strange that gpuz didnt get the defaults right


----------



## sanjiv (Aug 20, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> that. if the gpu bios is integrated with the system bios when gpuz can't access it
> 
> does the notebook from the first post have multiple graphics gpus installed? strange that gpuz didnt get the defaults right



I have a DV4 with a 6750m which is similar to the 6770m in the DV6. The DV4 has an IGP "HD3000" and a dedicated GPU "6750m". The user can switch between 6750m and HD3000 on will using AMD's switchable graphics under CCC.

GPUz picks up both HD3000 and 6750m when started. I will be happy to help with any BIOS read attempts that might be made.

Here is the BIOS dump of an DV6 you can see if the GPU BIOS is inside or not.

http://www.mediafire.com/?1wg8mo4heu03kuf (01658.bin is bios file)

Here is the official update:

ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp54001-54500/sp54024.exe


----------



## ShogoXT (Aug 31, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> that. if the gpu bios is integrated with the system bios when gpuz can't access it
> 
> does the notebook from the first post have multiple graphics gpus installed? strange that gpuz didnt get the defaults right



It does in a way. Its a Sandy Bridge chipset so I have the GPU inside the Core i7 mobile itself. Then through Power Play or what not I can select which GPU I can use. It used to be dynamic switching until a HP Laptop BIOS upgrade. Now I can manually select which GPU I use.

It hadnt occurred to me that it would work that way. I always imagined that the 6770m was still a MXM chip with some weird interface allowing switching between the two. I figured it would still have its own bios. 

Yes I wanted to edit the bios so I wouldnt have to use applications to OC the 6770m. IF you need any more info from me let me know as id like to help, even don't mind digging into registries and such.


----------

